# Foothill Flyers Night Ride 5:00pm August 19th



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2017)

Adjust that saddle and fix that squealing rear hub for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride evening ride, August 19th.Trying to take a break from the heat, so meeting up @~5:00pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Be ready to head out ~6:00pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat & cocktails. Hope to see you there! Don't forget your lights and locks!


----------



## the2finger (Aug 5, 2017)

Uphill tow rope whatzitgonnabee?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Uphill tow rope whatzitgonnabee?



Not if I have anything to say about. Downhill all night!


----------



## mrg (Aug 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Not if I have anything to say about. Downhill all night!



What, up hill in Monrovia!


----------



## burrolalb (Aug 7, 2017)

Let's go to this joint .... all day up hill lol 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Let's go to this joint .... all day up hill lol View attachment 656834
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



I'll take the bus. See you there.


----------



## burrolalb (Aug 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll take the bus. See you there.



Uber is better lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry mike grandson namba twoz foist b day that day


----------



## None (Aug 12, 2017)

Who's all rollin'? Where my AZ people at? @Jarod24


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm gonna try and make it out there again. Had a great time the last time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Aug 12, 2017)

They are in a haboob


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 13, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Who's all rollin'? Where my AZ people at? @Jarod24




September I'll be there!!!


----------



## None (Aug 13, 2017)

TheDXjedi said:


> I'm gonna try and make it out there again. Had a great time the last time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, please come!!



Jarod24 said:


> September I'll be there!!!




I'm so excited dude!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2017)

So it looks like @Cory and I will be rolling with the Foothill Flyers this Sat.
I'm waiting to see how I feel for riding up the San Gabriel River trail to Library Park; it may be a bit warmish....
Hippie Mike has to work. Anybody want to go for a ride with me?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 17, 2017)

So what do we think of starting an hour earlier? 
Meet at 4:30 ride at 5?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Aug 17, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> So what do we think of starting an hour earlier?
> Meet at 4:30 ride at 5?




I can barely make the 6:00 rides


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2017)

Looks like it will be cooler than the usual Monrovia August !


----------



## King Louie (Aug 19, 2017)

Planning on making it , is roll out still 6


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 19, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Planning on making it , is roll out still 6




Yessir, I'll be there prolly 5:15ish, we'll leave at 6


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 19, 2017)

............


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 19, 2017)

Wish I could have made it one of the guys at work had a death in the family today so it was a 12 1/2 hour day for me


----------



## None (Aug 19, 2017)

Look who showed up to the Foothill Flyers Ride!!! 
View attachment 663056 View attachment 663057 


 

 

 


Such a wonderful ride!! Thanks to everyone who came out!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 19, 2017)

great time today in monrovia. ........ 

had alot of riders today. 

johns first time coming out 

our friend edwin from the bmx goonies came out for his first vintage rides on one of king louies beautiful bikes. 

everyone had fun today View attachment 663099frank also came out to ride with us today,glad these guys came out. 

 

 View attachment 663102 

 

nice line up on the river trail 

see ya next month!


----------



## King Louie (Aug 19, 2017)

View attachment 663111 

 

 Great ride today !


----------



## mrg (Aug 20, 2017)

Another cool evening Monrovia, good food and friend, what more can you ask for!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks, Desiree for leading such a pleasant ride last night, and for making the arrangements for dinner.
We had a blast with the Foothill Flyers!View attachment 663281


----------

